# Frustrated with Low Idle...



## pedrito (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, i hope someone can help me as i'm now frustrated and desperate. My 03 Altima 2.5, starts fine cold, but as soon as it warms the idle goes south and quits on stops everytime, i need to N'it and keep the rpm's hi with the gas pedal. In the shop they've cleaned the throttle body with no luck, yesterday i've changed it with the same results, i don't know what's the cause of this, as no related codes show in the scanner. Can it be some short of some kind as the master windows controls randomly work? I would appreciate any input on my problem, thanks in advance. :crying: pedro r


----------



## pedrito (Jan 15, 2016)

UPDATE: My mechanic found low vacuum readings (15hg) which indicates INCORRECT IGNITION TIMING. So i guess i'll take it from there to solve the problem.
(i'm responding my own posts! thanks anyway...)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's easy enough to check the ignition timing with a timing light. The OEM timing should be 15 degrees BTDC.

It might be an intake system vacuum leak. To check the intake for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.

It could also be incorrect valve timing or low compression.


----------



## pedrito (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks for the advise Rogoman, she's on the shop right, i hope for the best.


----------



## CanDoIt (Jan 26, 2016)

Suggestion: Test/Check intake manifold gasket.
Take spray of Brake cleaner, Throttle(Carb) cleaner and while the engine is running spray on the intake manifold - close to engine block.
If the RPM's change - replace the manifold gasket. 
If not spray one by one vacuum hoses an connectors including Brake booster.
Good Luck


----------

